# Fast, Narrow-ish, but robust tyres for winter single-speed commute?



## oxford_guy (7 Feb 2009)

Hi - have finally decided to get myself a proper touring bike, a Hewitt Cheviot SE, after the Shimano Nexus hub gear on my Ridgeback Neutron hybrid went totally FUBAR recently, after much abuse, however I've decided to turn the Neutron into a narrow(ish)-tyred single-speed (my local bike shop is offering a nice Surly OneXOne flip-flop hub half price...) winter commute hack/pub bike... 

Anyay, was wanting to change the fairly heavy (and worn) 700c Continental Contact tyres for something narrower/lighter/faster, but they needs to be reasonably durable and wet-road friendly. Will be for road-use only. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks! :-)


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2009)

I am using 700cx28 gaterskins on my Pearson and they have been very good.


----------



## oxford_guy (7 Feb 2009)

dave r said:


> I am using 700cx28 gaterskins on my Pearson and they have been very good.



Think I've currently got 32mm tyres, was possibly thinking of going narroer than 28mm, or is that unwise for a commuter bike? Will be on the road 95% of the time


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> Think I've currently got 32mm tyres, was possibly thinking of going narroer than 28mm, or is that unwise for a commuter bike? Will be on the road 95% of the time



You can go narrower than 28, I think down to 23 is ok. Smaller than that you are getting into racing rubber and on an all weather commute you can run into issues with the amount of grip you have. 25 is a nice size to use. But you are unlikely to notice much difference between a 28 and a 23, maybe a slightly harsher ride on the narrower tyre. I have 28s on the Pearson fixed and 25s on the Dawes Giro and I can't feel any difference.


----------



## oxford_guy (8 Feb 2009)

dave r said:


> You can go narrower than 28, I think down to 23 is ok. Smaller than that you are getting into racing rubber and on an all weather commute you can run into issues with the amount of grip you have. 25 is a nice size to use. But you are unlikely to notice much difference between a 28 and a 23, maybe a slightly harsher ride on the narrower tyre. I have 28s on the Pearson fixed and 25s on the Dawes Giro and I can't feel any difference.



Okay, cool - will probably go for 25s


----------



## peejay78 (8 Feb 2009)

i rock a 28 back, 25 front, for winter.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 Feb 2009)

I use Bontrager Race Lites which are 15 pounds each and have very good puncture resistance. I have 28s front and rear all year.


----------



## Greenbank (9 Feb 2009)

Conti GP 4 Seasons in 25mm on my commuting/Audax bike which is used all year round.

They're expensive at about £27 each but a rear does about 3000 miles before it lets the faeries in. Fast and grippy in the wet. Available in 23mm and 28mm too.


----------



## amrushton (9 Feb 2009)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I use Bontrager Race Lites which are 15 pounds each and have very good puncture resistance. I have 28s front and rear all year.



I'd opt for the Racelite Hardcase. Available in 23/25/28 and a bomb-proof tyre. V.hardwearing,reliable and AllTerrainCycles do (or did) them for £10


----------



## xroads (6 Mar 2009)

The bontrager racelite hardcases have excellent grip in the wet, but are only good for about 4,000 miles (1 years fixed gear use for me). After this, the rubber wears thin, making nicks and cuts more apparent, and the rubber starts to peel away from the tyre carcas, and more prone to punctures. Not bad for a tenner though.


----------



## Joe24 (7 Mar 2009)

I have Schwalbe Stelvio 25s on my fixed. They are good, not had many punctures on them, 1 or 2 maybe? They grip decently, and if you skid on them(like i do never do on my fixed) then they dont flat spot so easy.
And they are cheap. 
They will slide abit sometimes, but it isnt too bad.


----------



## hubgearfreak (8 Mar 2009)

i've got these, but in 29x2.2, the choice of smmothish tyres in that size was limited. as it happens, they're great. i wouldn't hesitate to buy them in any other size

http://www.halorims.com/Halo/products-details.php?id=TYHAT74D


----------



## Andy Pandy (9 Mar 2009)

I run 700x23 Conti GP 4 Seasons all year round. I find them better in the wet than Ultragators. The only down side is they ain't cheap


----------



## Cranks (3 May 2009)

Soma everwears, recommended to me by a courier in London. 

Also Conti GP4000s.


----------



## ed_o_brain (5 May 2009)

How wide are the rims? You might find that you can only go down to 25mm at the narrowest.

I'm not sure the tyre width (section) makes that much difference to speed/comfort on it's own. I was very happy with 25 mm gator skins.


----------

